# The Amitriptyline Club Support Group



## Astra

I'd love this to be my Support group, cos I'm in love with it.
I love David too, so I'll be in his testing one too


----------



## Astra

I have absolutely no idea wot I'm doing, but it's fun trying!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm in, Joanie!


----------



## UnXmas

Not sure what this is exactly, but I would like to join it.


----------



## Astra

I haven't got a Scooby Doo neither, but we're in!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Shall we discuss our Amitriptyline experiences in here?  I'll start.  Hi, I'm Cat, I've been on Amitriptyline 25 mg for a little over 2 years now.  My GI put me on Entocort in October 2010, and while it worked great, I had one side effect from it and that was constant, chronic headaches.  After a couple weeks of that, I couldn't take it anymore and called my GI to tell him about the headaches.  He put me on Amitriptyline and the headaches stopped!  I was on Entocort for 7 months but have stayed on Amitriptyline with no plans to discontinue it.  It prevents my migraines and helps me sleep at night.  My GI feels like it should also be calming my guts, but I don't feel like it made any difference there.  Still, I like not having regular migraines and I need all the help I can get with falling asleep, so I'm happy to stay on Amitriptyline.


----------



## Astra

Hiya I'm Joan and this Amitriptyline is the Dog's Doodah's!!
At high doses (250mg) it's an anti depressant, called tri cyclic, an old one, been around for decades.
Docs discovered it's uses at lower doses (10mg-25mg) as a first line defence for IBS, bed wetting and as a preventative for migraines.
I've been on it for over 2 years now, as a preventative for migraines. I discovered it's magic almost immediately, it stopped spasms and contractions in my gut, got rid of the headaches, but more importantly, I stopped getting up during the night.
I sleep so restfully, it's sheer bliss! Also, when I was on Pred or Entocort it keeps me calm! 
One drawback, I put weight on, but that's ok, and it retains urine, sometimes it's hard to empty bladder efficiently.
I'd recommend this med for insomnia, anxiety and migraine/headache.
I have no intentions of ever stopping it, I love it xxx


----------



## UnXmas

I developed severe insomnia and restlessness/anxiety when I took prednisone for the first time. I tried buying sleeping pills but they didn't help. My GP prescribed my amitriptyline. At first I thought it didn't work because I was on a low dose (10mg) which is standard for treating insomnia.

My GP said to increase the dose until I found the amount that "knocked me out."  At about 150mg (the dose usually used for depression) I was getting the best night's sleeps of my life!  After weeks of taking it I realised not only was I sleeping again, but all the  anxiety and  restlessness had gone - I was always calm, and was a much nicer person to be around. My family actually commented on this! I presume this is because it's working as an antedepressant on me, even though that's not what I'd intended.

I can't say enough good things about it.  It does make my bladder uncomfortable, but I'll take that any day rather than go back to how I felt before. And that includes how I felt before prednisone - my not-on-drugs normal state. I didn't know I could be such a calm person. I'm normally more than a little neurotic. I didn't realise how much until the Ami kicked in and I could notice the difference. 

I've been on it since mid-December last year, and had worried about tolerance building up, but that doesn't seem to happen with this med. I'll keep taking it forever too.


----------



## Miaa

Hi,I just got prescribed Amitriptyline 10 mg for insomnia...took just 3 tablets...I'm scared to take all the time,so I don't get hooked ...I  wonder does anybody else have problem w/insomnia..and addiction forming...thx


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi Miaa, welcome to the forum.  Do you have inflammatory bowel disease?  Why don't you share your story in the My Story part of the forum, so that everyone can get to know you.  

Amitriptyline will work best if you take it consistently every day.  It's an anti-depressant so it's non habit-forming.  You won't get addicted to it.


----------



## UnXmas

Miaa said:


> Hi,I just got prescribed Amitriptyline 10 mg for insomnia...took just 3 tablets...I'm scared to take all the time,so I don't get hooked ...I  wonder does anybody else have problem w/insomnia..and addiction forming...thx



10mg (or 30mg if you took 3) is a very low dose, so you shouldn't worry too much. To get it working for my insomnia, I had to go up to 150mg. Although that's a higher dose than usual for insomnia treatment, people taking it as an anti-depressent go up to 300mg. So at your current dose the side effects shouldn't be too bad.

As Cat said, it's not addictive and does take a while to build up in your systmen so you have to take it consistently, though that's more true for its anti-depressent effects than for its sleep-inducing properties, which tend to start straightaway. However I have found that if I take a higher dose (say 200mg - I played around with the dose a lot to find what was best for me) I'll sleep longer and deeper, but not necessarily on the night I take the higher dose - it might be a night or two later. It's hard to predict the timing of its effects, so you do need to be consistent in taking it once you're found your optimum dose. Often a doctor will start you on a low dose and then have you build up gradually until you get to an amount that works well for you.

While it isn't addictive like some other drugs, it can cause a physical withdrawal if you stop suddenly after taking it for a while. From the leaflet that came with my prescription:

_DO NOT stop taking these tablets suddenly...
... Withdrawal symptoms ... include feeling sick, headache and generally feeling unwell. Gradual withdrawal is associated with ... symptoms including irritability, restlessness, excitement, and hyperactivity, as well as dream and sleep disturbances during the first two weeks of dosage reduction. Feeling elated or overexcited has been reported ... These symptoms are transient and are not a sign of addiction. _

So it's really important you follow your doctor's instructions, both now and if/when you stop taking it.

It's worked so well for my insomnia, I feel so much better on it. It took a while to get the dose right and for all the effects to kick in. If you decide to take it, make sure you stick with it a good few weeks in order to feel its benefits. If you get side effects you don't like, go back to your doctor to discuss coming off it or finding ways to counter the side effects.

If you're not happy taking something that can cause withdrawal or don't want to have to take something every day, you may be better off with some other insomnia treatment. But amitriptyline isn't psychologically adictive - well except that I feel so good on it I don't want to stop!


----------



## Mary:)

Hi everyone..I joined this group because I am always looking for something to help my severe anxiety..I wanted to see if it helped you all with anxiety too


----------



## Astra

Hiya Mary
Yeah I believe it's helped me. It tends to keep me calm, it certainly did on steroids!
xxx


----------



## UnXmas

Mary:) said:


> Hi everyone..I joined this group because I am always looking for something to help my severe anxiety..I wanted to see if it helped you all with anxiety too


It definitely makes me less anxious, which took me by surprise because I began taking it only to help me sleep! 

When I started taking amitriptyline I was already on prednisone, which was causing me to have all sorts of mood swings, including anxiety. The amitriptyline seemed to counteract the anxiety from the pred., but then I tapered off pred and kept taking the ami, and, as I said on my first post on this thread, now I'm calmer than ever. I'm more able to concentrate, I don't get restless and bored like I used to when I'm stuck in the house much of the time (I'm currently off work due to health problems) - I feel content just passing the time resting, reading, etc. whereas before (and especially when on prednisone!) I'd get so frustrated not having enough to do.

I also like amitriptyline's effects on my mood because while taking it I still feel like myself and in control of my emotions. With the mood changes that came with prednisone, even the ones that should have been positive (I experienced spells of "euphoria" fairly often when on it) unsettled me because I was aware there was no logical reason for me to be feeling that good. The moods felt fake and random and not really "me". With amitriptyline, I feel more down to earth, and my emotions are the same as I'd be feeling if I wasn't on ami. I can still feel negative emotions - anger, sadness, etc. - but now I'm able to deal with things more reasonably and put things in perspecitve. It makes me calm but doesn't deaden my feelings.

I expect it works differently for everyone, but definitely worth trying for your anxiety.


----------



## MsJason31

I've been taking Amitriptalyne for nine months now and it definitely works. I take 25mg at night. I have one question, is it covering symptoms that may need to be checked out. I mean I'm grateful  that it relieves the cramping but I feel like it may be keeping me from having a true diagnoses. Does this make sense?


----------



## rollinstone

Goin to the GP in a moment to see if I can join da club, I'm constantly getting annoying headaches from the imuran, hoping this will do the trick


----------



## UnXmas

MsJason31 said:


> I've been taking Amitriptalyne for nine months now and it definitely works. I take 25mg at night. I have one question, is it covering symptoms that may need to be checked out. I mean I'm grateful  that it relieves the cramping but I feel like it may be keeping me from having a true diagnoses. Does this make sense?


Are you seeing a doctor or awaiting any tests? I take it you haven't been diagnosed with Crohn's yet?

I wouldn't have thought Amitriptyline would alter test results (colonoscopy, endoscopy, etc.), and it won't treat any inflammation there might be in your intestines, so in that sense it won't keep you from being diagnosed, though you should always tell the doctors doing any tests you have what medications you're on, just in case they do influence results.

I'd rather treat my symptoms than wait around in pain as the diagnostic process can take a while! You can still see a doctor about the problem, even when you're treating it yourself at home. Amitriptyline is just stopping you feeling the pain, it isn't treating the cause so there's still good reason to see someone about it. I presume you've been prescribed amitriptyline by a doctor, so you must have reported the cramping then? Have you been referred to a gastroenterologist? Just make sure when a doctor asks you about your pain you inform them that it was worse before you started on the medication. It may actually be useful for them to know amitriptyline is helping, as that may give them some clues about the cause of your pain. (Amitriptyline only works on certain types of pain.)


----------



## MsJason31

UnXmas, I am undiagnosed, and have been for almost two years. I have seen three different docs including the IBD clinic in Vanderbilt. They are the ones that prescribed the amitriptalyne. It works fine 80% of the time. I will have pain break through at times.


----------



## UnXmas

MsJason31 said:


> UnXmas, I am undiagnosed, and have been for almost two years. I have seen three different docs including the IBD clinic in Vanderbilt. They are the ones that prescribed the amitriptalyne. It works fine 80% of the time. I will have pain break through at times.


I guess you know all about diagnosis taking a long time then.  I went undiagnosed for many years. I think if it were me I'd continue taking the ami. if it's helping. I hope it continues working for you.


----------



## MsJason31

It's defiantly not working today or the past two days to be exact. Do you have days that the pain comes through the ami? Along with the nausea, indigestion and gas and bloating.


----------



## UnXmas

MsJason31 said:


> It's defiantly not working today or the past two days to be exact. Do you have days that the pain comes through the ami? Along with the nausea, indigestion and gas and bloating.


I don't really take it for pain. I don't have that much pain, and when I do I take codeine for it. I take it for insomnia and anxiety, and although I've not had a day when either of those were anywhere near as bad as they were before I was on ami., there is still some variation in how deeply I sleep and my anxiety levels.

Perhaps you're having particularly bad pain at the moment, so that even with the ami. the pain is noticable, rather than the ami. no longer working?


----------



## MsJason31

UnXmas said:


> I don't really take it for pain. I don't have that much pain, and when I do I take codeine for it. I take it for insomnia and anxiety, and although I've not had a day when either of those were anywhere near as bad as they were before I was on ami., there is still some variation in how deeply I sleep and my anxiety levels.
> 
> Perhaps you're having particularly bad pain at the moment, so that even with the ami. the pain is noticable, rather than the ami. no longer working?


That makes sense. Everything seems to be better this morning, that would be such a welcome relief. I do have hydros, in fact I took 2 1/2 pills yesterday along with zofran, bentyl and tums. Did it take them along to find yours if so how long? I just don't understand why they can't find it, :ybatty::ybatty:this has to be more than IBS.


----------



## UnXmas

MsJason31 said:


> That makes sense. Everything seems to be better this morning, that would be such a welcome relief. I do have hydros, in fact I took 2 1/2 pills yesterday along with zofran, bentyl and tums. Did it take them along to find yours if so how long? I just don't understand why they can't find it, :ybatty::ybatty:this has to be more than IBS.


Do you mean how long did it take me to be diagnosed? Over ten years! :yfaint: But I was a very complicated case for a number of reasons. It's a long story.

What other symptoms do you have besides pain? What tests have you had? 

Is the amitriptyline working again now?


----------



## MsJason31

UnXmas said:


> Do you mean how long did it take me to be diagnosed? Over ten years! :yfaint: But I was a very complicated case for a number of reasons. It's a long story.
> 
> What other symptoms do you have besides pain? What tests have you had?
> 
> Is the amitriptyline working again now?


In May 2011 I was awakened in the middle of the night with abdominal pain and what felt like gas that I couldn't pass. It got increasingly worse and I went to the er. They did a ct with contrast and the er doc came in said you have crohns go to a gi doc here is some pain pills along with cipro. Needless to say I was back the next day. My stomach was so dissented I looked like I was 9 months pregnant. They admitted me, I was there for 9 days during that time they did an upper and lower scopes, of course they did them both seperatley so i got to do two clean outs, ct endography, numerous X-rays. When I got out the same doc did an MRI endography and a pill cam. The MRI showed a gallstone and the doc didn't want to do anything with it. The doc lost my pictures for the pill cam and then he miraculously found them and he said that didn't show anything. But I'm not sure he really found my pictures. Needless to say that s when I changed doctors. The new doc removed my gallbladde, did a breath tet to check for bacteria over growth- negative, did a promethious test- negative, checked my poop, did another ct endography and then they sent me to Vanderbilt. Let me back up after the ct at the hospital the radiologist said it was crohns and the hospitalist sent me home with pantesa and steroids. When I went for the follow up is when the other doc said no crohns. Vandy scoped me again up and down and it came back negative. The doc at Vandy said that I had a major insult to my small intestines and that has caused me to have IBS. She wanted to do a pill cam I Said I quit. She put on ami and here I am.


----------



## UnXmas

Do you have the option of seeing any more doctors? I had to go through several before I found ones who took me seriously. Being dismissed with an IBS diagonsis seems to be something many people experience before going on to be diagnosed with Crohn's. So many things can cause the same digestive symptoms, so diagnosis can be difficult. Getting back negative or inconclusive test results seems to cause some doctors to assume there's nothing wrong.

Did the steroids help you at all? If they did, that would support a diagnosis of Crohn's or similar conditions. Do you have copies of the CT results which showed Crohn's? It might be worthwhile seeing if you can get copies so you can show them to new doctors without having to go through more testing.

There are some good doctors out there. I found you have to find a balance between pursuing a diagnosis and giving yourself time off from having to deal with doctors.


----------



## PVail

So at the moment Apparently i have inflamation of the TI . I have constant LRQ pain and headaches , sore joints , weird intermittent skin things on my knuckles. A red eye every couple of weeks and now Im enjoying hip pain that would put a toothache to shame !
Amitriptyline is the only thing so far to help with the pain ( head aches and it helps me go to sleep ) for that Im grateful. As ive been on Asacol now for 2 years and it works for me to a point . But both are not doing a bad job at all , or beast of a bad job. 
I had to go up to 50mg for it to be effective and it took a while but I get blissfull sleep with it , so I can put up with most stuff during the day .
Peter


----------



## MsJason31

PVail said:


> So at the moment Apparently i have inflamation of the TI . I have constant LRQ pain and headaches , sore joints , weird intermittent skin things on my knuckles. A red eye every couple of weeks and now Im enjoying hip pain that would put a toothache to shame !
> Amitriptyline is the only thing so far to help with the pain ( head aches and it helps me go to sleep ) for that Im grateful. As ive been on Asacol now for 2 years and it works for me to a point . But both are not doing a bad job at all , or beast of a bad job.
> I had to go up to 50mg for it to be effective and it took a while but I get blissfull sleep with it , so I can put up with most stuff during the day .
> Peter


I see you were recently dx, how long did it take them to find yours?


----------



## MsJason31

UnXmas said:


> Do you have the option of seeing any more doctors? I had to go through several before I found ones who took me seriously. Being dismissed with an IBS diagonsis seems to be something many people experience before going on to be diagnosed with Crohn's. So many things can cause the same digestive symptoms, so diagnosis can be difficult. Getting back negative or inconclusive test results seems to cause some doctors to assume there's nothing wrong.
> 
> Did the steroids help you at all? If they did, that would support a diagnosis of Crohn's or similar conditions. Do you have copies of the CT results which showed Crohn's? It might be worthwhile seeing if you can get copies so you can show them to new doctors without having to go through more testing.
> 
> There are some good doctors out there. I found you have to find a balance between pursuing a diagnosis and giving yourself time off from having to deal with doctors.


I am on my third doc, and yea I could change again but I have been  to the IBD clinic at Vandy and they even dismissed me as to having IBS. The doc at Vandy said I had a "major insult to my small intestine". Someone really needs to explain that to me because I can't find out anything about that. She even did a scope on me, she was the one that found the skin tags on my hiney and said that the fact that had a gallstone and I had to have my gallbladder removed and liver enzymes were up and down during my attack were signs of crohns but she does not think I have it. Go figure. And yes the steroids helped. When I was in the hospital I had a partial blockage and the steroids reduced it. My first ct without drinking the gooy stuff just the contrast through my veins showed swelling in my small intestine and in my ti. Then I had a ct endography  done and that really showed the blockage and swelling in three different places in my small intestines not to mention my ti. And that was after 4 or 5 days on steroids. I went to see my gp on Monday, I had a low grade fever and my sed rate was elevated. But the rest of the blood work was good even my liver enzymes.  I go see my gi this Monday. We will see what they say, it's been a while since I have been. Over the testing.


----------



## PVail

MsJason31 said:


> I see you were recently dx, how long did it take them to find yours?


Well it took almost three years of phoning ,argueing and basically not giving up in the hope of finding something that would explain why my life changed.
Never give up , even if its just treating symptoms as this too can help in diagnosis apparently.

Peter


----------



## Paul Cronk

Regarding Amitriptylene (which I use myself every night) I have just read an article in the magazine of the Crohns and Colitis UK group. It makes clear that high doses of Ami were used as antidepressant. Now it is well recognised that pain relief is achieved in smaller doses and it also slows bowel function. Together these things give me a nights sleep. Confusion arises because Ami is only licensed as an antidepressant, because the manufacturers patent has expired making the drug very cheap. Therefore there is zero incentive for the drug company to apply for a new license and the medication leaflet does not address the real uses and benefits of Ami to those of us with Crohns.


----------



## UnXmas

Another update: I've been on amitriptyline since last December, and I'm still sleeping really well. I wondered if it was still helping me sleep or whether I'm just sleeping better anyway. I used to sleep well without any meds, but started amitriptyline when I was on prednisone which caused insomnia. I'm no longer on prednisone, but I carried on with the amitriptyline because it was making me far more calm than I used to be. 

So yesterday I tried taking amitriptyline in the early evening, rather than at bedtime like I usually do. And the result was me falling fast asleep just an hour or two after I'd taken it, and sleeping right through the night as well. Which I'm taking to mean that I've not become tolerant to its effects (I get really worried about the possibility of becoming tolerant to meds, and couldn't find much information about amitriptyline in this respect).  So it's good news - it's still working.


----------



## Paul Cronk

My own experience over two years is that I take it every night and double up in times of crisis. I have tested coming off it with no withdrawal. Personally I have no fear of this drug in moderate doses before sleep. It might contribute to waking drowsiness but I can live with that, my one coffee of the day fixes that.


----------



## UnXmas

I don't find amitriptyline makes me that much more drowsy during the day. It does make me feel calm emotionally, which I guess is kind of related to drowsiness. Or maybe I'm just so tired all the time anyway that I don't notice the difference.  What I do notice is that there's no gradual build up to falling asleep with amitriptyline like there usually is when you fall asleep naturally. I take the med, my sleepiness level stays about the same for a couple of hours, and suddenly I fall into a very deep sleep.


----------



## Jo-b1

It gave me the most vivid and scary dreams my poor man copped it with me letting out screams in middle of night,had to stop taking it.


----------



## Astra

UnXmas, I'm exactly the same!
I don't feel drowsy during the day and I'm defo much calmer, I'm still loving this Amitrip!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm the same too, Joan and Unxmas.  I usually take my Amitriptyline an hour or so before bedtime, then I do something relaxing like take a bath or read a book.  By the time I'm ready for bed, I'm feeling quite drowsy and can usually fall asleep pretty easily.  I find that I don't always stay asleep though and sometimes wake up too early, particularly with the sun coming up so early this time of year.  I think the sun comes up around 5 AM because that's when I find my eyes opening lately - the sunlight shines through my supposed light-blocking curtains and then my eyes pop open.  I can usually doze back off until it's time to get up, but it's annoying.  Still, since its primary purpose for me is to prevent migraines, I'm happy to stay on Amitriptyline and can't complain too much.  I haven't had a migraine for probably 6 months or so which is great!


----------



## annawato

Hi everyone, I'm taking amitriptyline to slow down my ileostomy. I can now get through the night without having a leak! I'm only taking 20mg cos I'm on other antidepressants and there could be a problem with serotonin syndrome. I'd like to take more because it also helps with pain and I like the idea of less anxiety - I could ditch the xanax. Is anyone else taking it with an antidepressant and if so how much are you taking and do you have any side effects? Thanks.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

hi, I'm on amitriptaline due to migraines. I am on 25 mg but I find that I wake up extremely groggy for most of the day and can't function. I cld the neurologist at the headache clinic and he said for me to cut the tablet in half--12.5 for 3 days and then bump it back up to 1 tablet. 

I did that and I'm still groggy and can't even drive for fear of getting into an accident so I wind up rescheduling my medial appointments.  

Does anybody else face this issue..the grogginess and does it go away if you are on it for a certain period of time? how does it take for the grogginess to go away so you can get on with your day of work, chores, driving, etc.

thanks.  oh, I have had Crohn's for a long time but I'm on Entocort to keep it in check.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I take the amitriptaline an hour or so before bedtime.


----------



## UnXmas

annawato said:


> Hi everyone, I'm taking amitriptyline to slow down my ileostomy. I can now get through the night without having a leak! I'm only taking 20mg cos I'm on other antidepressants and there could be a problem with serotonin syndrome. I'd like to take more because it also helps with pain and I like the idea of less anxiety - I could ditch the xanax. Is anyone else taking it with an antidepressant and if so how much are you taking and do you have any side effects? Thanks.


Hi, like I think I said in my previous posts, I didn't start taking amitriptyline for its antidepressant effects, but it does make me feel calm and puts me in a better mood than I'd be in normally. 

It doesn't give me any "high" feelings - I don't feel energetic or get a buzz from it. I think that's a good thing though. The only times I've experienced something like that have been when I've been on morphine (I've never done any type of illegal drugs), and the high felt very false, and my actions and words felt a bit out of control. That's fine when you're in hospital and your family and the nurses know you're going to be loopy from the drugs, but the calm, natural state of mind that amitriptyline puts me in is far far better than a high off of morphine.

Side effects - it slows my digestive system down too. Not good if you're prone to constipation, but for me (and many other people on a Crohn's forum I expect), this is a bonus.

It also makes my bladder feel a bit uncomfortable.

Just to warn you though - a huge number of side effects can come from amitriptyline, and there's not really any good way of predicting which you'll get, or at which dose. It can take several weeks before both its side effects and desired effects come on, and you may need to experiment with adjusting the dosage for a while to find the amount which suits you best.


----------



## UnXmas

GutlessWonder86 said:


> hi, I'm on amitriptaline due to migraines. I am on 25 mg but I find that I wake up extremely groggy for most of the day and can't function. I cld the neurologist at the headache clinic and he said for me to cut the tablet in half--12.5 for 3 days and then bump it back up to 1 tablet.
> 
> I did that and I'm still groggy and can't even drive for fear of getting into an accident so I wind up rescheduling my medial appointments.
> 
> Does anybody else face this issue..the grogginess and does it go away if you are on it for a certain period of time? how does it take for the grogginess to go away so you can get on with your day of work, chores, driving, etc.thanks.  oh, I have had Crohn's for a long time but I'm on Entocort to keep it in check.


I can't offer much help I'm afraid,

I've read that the drowsiness can fade over time, but for me its sedating effects seem to continue consistently. As sleep was the effect I desired from it, this isn't an unwelcome effect for me.

I can't function due to exhaustion whether or not I'm on amitriptyline, so I was already used to feeling daytime sleepiness.


----------



## annawato

GutlessWonder86 said:


> hi, I'm on amitriptaline due to migraines. I am on 25 mg but I find that I wake up extremely groggy for most of the day and can't function. I cld the neurologist at the headache clinic and he said for me to cut the tablet in half--12.5 for 3 days and then bump it back up to 1 tablet.
> 
> I did that and I'm still groggy and can't even drive for fear of getting into an accident so I wind up rescheduling my medial appointments.
> 
> Does anybody else face this issue..the grogginess and does it go away if you are on it for a certain period of time? how does it take for the grogginess to go away so you can get on with your day of work, chores, driving, etc.
> 
> thanks.  oh, I have had Crohn's for a long time but I'm on Entocort to keep it in check.


I get a little bit of sedation at bedtime though not much and it doesn't affect me during the day - but then very few drugs do affect me in this way. You could try just taking a quarter of a tablet for a week then slowly up it as your body adjusts. Hope this helps,
:heart: anna


----------



## 723crossroads

Is there any risk of cancers with this drug??? Also kidney problems?


----------



## UnXmas

723crossroads said:


> Is there any risk of cancers with this drug??? Also kidney problems?


Not according to my side effects leaflet, 723crossroads. It can cause bladder problems - "problems passing urine, increased urine production" - I'm not sure whether that could lead to kidney problems, but it doesn't say so.

I've been on this over seven months now and all the side effects seem to have settled down and it's still putting me to sleep and still helping my emotions.


----------



## Moogle33

Hi everyone! :sign0144: 

I'm so happy about this forum. I just started Amitriptyline about three weeks ago. I started at 10mg, now I'm at 25mg. I'm sleeping better. I think it may be calming me down a little bit which I need. I'm a caregiver for two mentally ill family members. Dealing with depression and anxiety myself, anything to help with sleep is much needed. If my stomach is hurting at bedtime, I'll take a bentyl + gas x + Amitriptyline and I'll sleep through it.

As far as daytime grogginess goes, I kind of like it. I have one coffee in the morning which helps me get going. That's all the caffeine I have all day. Lately I am taking a nap around 2-3pm. In fact. I am just waking up again for the second time today! :ywow:


----------



## UnXmas

Hi Moogle, I'm glad you're feeling benefits so far. For amitriptyline to help with depression and anxiety you'd usually need a much higher dose than what you're on now though, but I'm glad you're sleeping better!


----------



## Moogle33

Has anyone experienced weird dreams with amitriptyline? I am still sleeping well, but my dreams have gotten really odd. Not necessarily scary, but on the borderline.


----------



## UnXmas

Moogle33 said:


> Has anyone experienced weird dreams with amitriptyline? I am still sleeping well, but my dreams have gotten really odd. Not necessarily scary, but on the borderline.


I haven't, but it is listed on my leaflet of Amitriptyline side effects.


----------



## Moogle33

Yup, I see nightmares on the list. 

Last night I dreamed that I was really high off the ground, hanging upside down by my legs on some swings. I didn't fall, but my sunglasses fell off and a bunch of bugs scattered... 

Now, time to call my therapist!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I seem to recall having odd dreams when I was first on Amitriptyline, but now that I've been on it for a few years, I'm noticing that my dreams are so normal that I sometimes can't remember if it was a dream or real life.  Like, I'll dream that I'm cleaning my kitchen, or I'll dream that there's a hole in my pants pocket and I need to mend it.  Really boring, mundane stuff like that.  And as a result, it confuses me.  A few days after the dream, I'll think, is there really a hole in my pants pocket?  In the dream, it happened on a specific pair of pants.  So I'll go and check over my pair of pants thoroughly and I get confused when I can't find the hole.  It's very odd!  Sometimes I still have typical dreams, the kind of dream where nothing makes sense or I can fly or whatever.  And I know later on that those are dreams of course, but the line between dream and reality gets really blurred when I dream about mundane things!


----------



## annawato

Cat, i have dreams like that too. Where you think something has happened but it didn't cos you only dreamt it. Very strange. And embarrassing if it concerns someone and you mention it..... Fortunately my family know all about it. This has occured for years though and isn't related to amitriptyline.
I'm on 50 mg to slow down the output from my stoma. I've reduced the dose of my other antidepressant and was wondering what dose of ami helps with anxiety and depression?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Annawato, I googled and found this:


> Oral:
> Initial dose: 25 to 100 mg per day in 3 to 4 divided doses or 50 to 100 mg at bedtime.
> Maintenance dose: 25 to 150 mg per day in single or 3 to 4 divided doses. 25 mg per day at bedtime has been used for premenstrual depression. Dose increases should be made gradually. A small number of hospitalized patients may need as much as 300 mg per day. ECG, blood pressure, and heart rate monitoring is recommended for patients receiving high doses.


From this site:  http://www.drugs.com/amitriptyline.html

I was thinking it was something like 100 or 150 mg for depression and that seems to be what this is saying.  I don't know if a higher dose works for other stuff - I know that when my GI bumped me up to 40 mg, it stopped preventing my migraines.  I'd been on 25 mg which was working great, can't remember why he bumped me up, but the migraines came right back.  So he put me back at 25 mg and that's been okay still.


----------



## UnXmas

annawato said:


> Cat, i have dreams like that too. Where you think something has happened but it didn't cos you only dreamt it. Very strange. And embarrassing if it concerns someone and you mention it..... Fortunately my family know all about it. This has occured for years though and isn't related to amitriptyline.
> I'm on 50 mg to slow down the output from my stoma. I've reduced the dose of my other antidepressant and was wondering what dose of ami helps with anxiety and depression?


Higher doses are used for depression: 150 - 300mg a day. I take 150 and it helps my mood a lot. I tried taking more but above 150mg it doesn't seem to make any more of a difference than 150. This is true for insomnia too. Low doses are usually used for insomnia (like 10 or 20mg), but that didn't help me sleep. At 100mg it started helping me sleep; at 150mg (the dose I stuck with) I can sleep through anything. And as with the effects on my mood, the strength of the effects do not seem to increase for me if I take more than 150, i.e. I get the same strength of effects at 300mg as I get at 150mg.


----------



## Moogle33

It's not doing anything for my stomach at 25mg. My doc said I should come off because of the nightmares. I may ask to try it at 50mg and see how it works. I'm feeling bummed out because for a while I felt like I had some control over my D. 

I was trying Amitriptyline and 1/2 imodium. The imodium just backed me up and the D just comes back. The Amitriptyline didn't stop the D. I am pretty sure it's some stuff in my diet I need to change. I was hoping these meds could allow me to eat more liberally without worrying. So depressed right now.


----------



## annawato

Moogle, I have no idea if this will work but when you have a stoma and have liquid output certain foods can help. Apples are one thing that really helps and also metamucil which is counterintuitive since its a stool softener but what it and the foods do is absorb excess liquid from the bowel so making you have a more formed but still soft poo. Any soluble fibre should help so if you google soluble fibre and see what foods take your fancy.....? This may not help at all and I'm not sure what foods you can and cannot tolerate but thought it may be a way to slow things down since you are not getting any relief from medications.
Questran is another medication that may help - it absorbs bile salts from the intestine and liquid with it...............but your doctor is best to advise on this since it may interact with other meds.


----------



## Moogle33

Thanks annawato. Actually I am trying questran. Funny enough, just tryed it for the first time this morning. Too soon to know how it's working. I'm taking it in the morning since I'm not on other meds in the morning. Crossing fingers!


----------



## UnXmas

Moogle33 said:


> It's not doing anything for my stomach at 25mg. My doc said I should come off because of the nightmares. I may ask to try it at 50mg and see how it works. I'm feeling bummed out because for a while I felt like I had some control over my D.
> 
> I was trying Amitriptyline and 1/2 imodium. The imodium just backed me up and the D just comes back. The Amitriptyline didn't stop the D. I am pretty sure it's some stuff in my diet I need to change. I was hoping these meds could allow me to eat more liberally without worrying. So depressed right now.


Generally I found the constipating effects of Amitriptyline exceptionally strong, but then for some reason I still have odd days with really severe diarrhoea. My doctors have suggested it's "overflow" diarrhoea - i.e. that I've been so constipated that liquid stool is all that can get past an impaction in the bowel, but I'm not convinced as sometimes it seems like a really large volume for that explanation - but you might want to consider it if you're still getting diarrhoea on Amitriptyline and Imodium. I gave up Imodium and Lomotil once I started Amytriptyline.

I hope you have more luck with the Questran. Have you tried Lomotil (Co-phenotrope)? I found it stronger than Imodium but less constipating than Amytriptyline.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Annawato mentioned metamucil - the main ingredient in metamucil is psyllium husks.  I take psyllium myself, it does a lot of good for me - but like with questran, it can interfere with how medications are absorbed/digested, so if anyone reading this does try metamucil/psyllium, make sure to wait at least 2 hours before & after to take any medications.

As for amitriptyline being constipating, I find it only constipates me if I take other meds in conjunction with it.  If I just take Amitriptyline, I don't get constipated and tend towards looser stools/diarrhea.  But if I take a zofran, I get a little bit constipated.  If I take a Lomotil, I can get very constipated and may not go for up to a week.  So be really careful taking stuff like that when you're on Amitriptyline!  I'd rather have d than be backed up for a week, at least then things are moving through me and I'm not risking a blockage or anything like that.  So I only take zofran when I really need it, and I pretty much do not take Lomotil at all anymore.


----------



## Moogle33

Cat, I'm feeling the same way. Nothing good can come from prolonged C. There may be some truth to what UnXmas said about an "overflow". I had a similar experience a month ago after being stopped up on Imodium for a week and had an acute attack (after my mother's birthday dinner too no less). So I'm pretty much done with Imodium unless it's an emergency.

UnXmas, did you find the constipating effects of Amitriptyline more so at a higher dosage? I've been doing 25 mg the last few weeks. Thanks! 

p.s. Thanks for your support. Even though I don't have IBD diagnosed, this is a really helpful forum for me.


----------



## UnXmas

Moogle33 said:


> UnXmas, did you find the constipating effects of Amitriptyline more so at a higher dosage? I've been doing 25 mg the last few weeks. Thanks!


Yes a lot more. I didn't notice any constipating effects until I was up to about 100mg, and at 300mg I needed stool softeners.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I'm curious if you guys are using this for depression, diarrhea or both? 

I'm being told it can help slow down diarrhea? Anything to go less would be nice. Does it create a bulking effect like Imodium?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

NGNG, I'm on a low dose of Amitriptyline to prevent migraines (I'm on 25 mg).  My GI put me on it because he felt it might help with my bowels too - he said it can "calm the guts" in some people, but I don't think I'm one of those people.  I haven't noticed any change in my guts, except like I said, if I take another med (like Zofran or Lomotil) in conjunction with Amitriptyline then I'll get constipated.  But on its own, no, I personally haven't noticed any constipating or bulking effect.  I did some googling on the whole "calm the guts" thing when I was first taking Amitriptyline, and I seem to recall that my impression was that it works better for "calming" IBS rather than IBD.  My GI has said he thinks I have both IBS and IBD, but Amitriptyline hasn't done much for my guts.  As a migraine preventative, though, it's great!  I get way fewer migraines than I used to, so I'm happy to stay on Amitriptyline forever just because of that.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I'm sorry it hasn't helped your guts too. We need all the help we can get. Do you think it might just be because you are on a low dose? 

I need an anti-diarrheal and wouldn't mind an anti-depressant too but the tricyclics scare me.


----------



## UnXmas

nogutsnoglory said:


> I'm sorry it hasn't helped your guts too. We need all the help we can get. Do you think it might just be because you are on a low dose?
> 
> I need an anti-diarrheal and wouldn't mind an anti-depressant too but the tricyclics scare me.


I was actually prescribed it for prednisone-induced insomnia. But first I noticed it was far far more constipating than any anti-diarrhoea drug I'd ever taken (Imodium and Lomotil) and then after quite a few weeks noticed it was also boosting my mood and my outlook on life. Now I don't have insomnia because I'm off pred, but am still taking it for my mood, and it also means that when I have a lot of stomach discomfort during the night, I can sleep through much more of it. When I had surgery, I slept SO much better than after any previous surgery, and I'm sure that was because Amitriptyline was knocking me out. I am on a high(ish) dose - 150mg.


----------



## Moogle33

I may ask my doc about upping the dosage as well. At least I know it may be an option to try. I also have a lot of anxiety problems that could benefit from an antidepressant. SSRIs DID NOT agree with me in the past so I don't want to try them again. Elavil has been gentle thus far at the lower dosage (minus the funky dreams, haha).


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Moogle, as long as you don't get migraines, I would think it'd be okay to ask your doctor to up the dosage.  I believe I mentioned this earlier, but at one point my GI decided to try me at 40 mg instead of my usual 25.  Within a few weeks, my migraines came back, so I went right back to 25 mg and have been doing well at that dosage ever since.  But I didn't notice any side effects or even an increase/change in the odd dreams during the few weeks that I was at 40 mg, so in my experience it would have been fine if not for the migraines returning.  If I didn't have migraines and wanted to increase the dosage, I don't think I would want to go from 25 mg right to something like 100 though, I'd maybe go from 25 to 50 and see how that goes, then maybe up to 75, etc.  Step it up gradually - particularly since you had a bad experience with other types of antidepressants, do it in baby steps rather than all at once so you don't overwhelm your system.


----------



## Weeze2

Hello
I have recently been prescribed Ami for lower back/severe RLQ/right hip pain - I was in so much pain that I could hardly stand, bend down or walk up or down stairs. I also couldn't lie on my right side at all. My Gastro Dr didnt think these symptoms were  anything to do with the IBD and so gave me 10mg of Ami a day for 28 days. The pain has almost gone away and I am sleeping better. I just wondered if anyone else has been given it for these reasons? From reading on this group most people have had it for migraines or insomnia, and I am just a bit curious as why Ive been given it for my hip/back pain? I have also not found that the Ami has helped at all with the D or bad BM that ive been having.

Would be interested to know if anyone else has been given Ami for the same reasons as me and if they had to carry on taking it for good? I was concerned that it was the first signs of joint problems as the pain was in my hip more than anywhere else.

Thanks in advance and Im happy to find a thread to do with this medication!


----------



## Moogle33

I was originally prescribed it because I found that Ativan helped me sleep through my stomach pain. My doctor thought it was because of anxiety so he gave me Ami 10 mg. Ativan was too addicting to me because it is a benzo. Bad withdrawals with that one. 

I seem to be sleeping a little better with it with ami. I am sticking with it for the meantime because I need as much sleep as possible. UnXmas was mentioning it was more constipating at higher doses. I may ask my doc to up my dosage in the future because I have anxiety. It is originally an antidepressant. Hope that helps.


----------



## Moogle33

Who else is getting dry mouth like crazy? It may be because I sometimes use bentyl at night with it. I need to pick up some biotene mouthwash today!


----------



## UnXmas

Moogle33 said:


> Who else is getting dry mouth like crazy? It may be because I sometimes use bentyl at night with it. I need to pick up some biotene mouthwash today!


I do but not from Amitriptyline. I think that's one of the side effects that will gradually wear off (after weeks/months). I've been on Amitriptyline since last December and can finally say that it no longer gives me the bladder problems it did when I was first on it.

I just end up using mouthwash many times a day. I've tried all sorts of artificial salivas and other dry mouth products but none of them seem to help.


----------



## UnXmas

So I did a really stupid thing yesterday evening: I was planning on going straight to bed and took my usual 150mg Amitriptyline. Then I had to use the bathroom, and so an hour later I still wasn't in bed. But when I'd finished in the bathroom and was heading to bed for the second time, I was apparently operating on auto-pilot because without thinking I took another 150mg. 

And I slept for ages! I didn't wake up until about two hours after the time I usually wake up, and instead of waking up for a second multiple times throughout the night (sometimes stomach discomfort makes me wake up just a little, and sometimes I wake up when my dog (who sleeps with me) moves around). But having taken the 300mg Amitriptyline I didn't stir once the entire night. I love how I don't seem to be building any tolerance to this med when it comes to using it for sleep! Sometimes I wonder if it would still work to treat insomnia for me - and apparently it would.


----------



## Moogle33

Wow, that's a lot. I'm glad you're ok. If I took that much, I'd probably hibernate through winter.


----------



## UnXmas

Moogle33 said:


> Wow, that's a lot. I'm glad you're ok. If I took that much, I'd probably hibernate through winter.


I think I was still in the range deemed safe for use, but definitely at the upper end of it. I actually felt really good after my nice sleep!


----------



## long time crohnie

Im new to this club but not with the use of Amitripyline. I believe the first time I was prescribed it was to help w sleep when I was first dx with depression and was taking Prozac. I stopped using it because it made me sleepy in the am and I was still in the work force. My GI doc wanted me to begin again earlier this year when nothing was helping control my D. I was taking 6 tabs of lomotil daily as well as immodium and nothing helped. I was also experiencing some incontinece at night while asleep. I always seem to wake up right after i lose it not before! Anyway, it didnt help much a few months ago so stopped. Im also taking wellbutrin and lexapro as well as low dose xanex when needed. I started taking it(25mg) again recently with this flare-up in my colon and the D has really slowed down! It could also be that Im on prednisone as well, but I have stopped taking the lomotil and immodium all together which is amazing! I was told it helps with spasm as well and that may be why Wheeze2 was given it to try? Glad to see this old drug is helping us all out in some way or another. Oh, and I can sleep!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm no longer in this club as of yesterday.    Had a GI appointment, and I told him I've still been having some gut symptoms off & on, including passing blood.  He's of the school of thought that amitriptyline can "calm" the guts and induce/maintain remission.  I'm not of that school of thought and amitriptyline has never been enough to keep me in remission by itself.  Anyway, my GI said that amitriptyline gets turned into nortriptyline in the body by an enzyme, but he said some people lack the enzyme and maybe I'm one of those and that's why it's not doing enough for my guts.  So he said I should try nortriptyline itself as that might work better for me.  I'm willing to give it a shot, but am not overly optimistic by any means and I'm pretty sure I need something more than nortriptyline and Pentasa to get me back into remission!  But, I took my first nortriptyline last night (still 25 mg, same dose as the amitriptyline).  It went well - I did have a lot of dreams, but otherwise no side effects or big difference so far.

Anybody else try nortriptyline after taking amitriptyline?  Did you notice any difference/improvement between that & amitriptyline?  I just mainly want to keep my migraines in check - amitriptyline did such a great job of preventing them, so I was hesitant to make the switch.  If I get a migraine anytime soon, I'm going to go right back to amitriptyline.


----------



## annawato

Sorry cat I can't help you with that one but I wish you the best wiht it, hopefully it will keep those migraines at bay.
:heart: anna


----------



## Nims22

I take 20mg nightly for migraines and to help with body and stomach pain. In the beginning, it was great -- stopped me up and I had zero pain and slept so good but after a month those benefits were lost. It is a miracle for migraines though. I used to have 5 migraine days a week. Unbearable pain. I've been on it since August and have had 3 migraines in the past 3 months. Only around my period and they go away easily with a pain killer.


----------



## UnXmas

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> I'm no longer in this club as of yesterday.    Had a GI appointment, and I told him I've still been having some gut symptoms off & on, including passing blood.  He's of the school of thought that amitriptyline can "calm" the guts and induce/maintain remission.  I'm not of that school of thought and amitriptyline has never been enough to keep me in remission by itself.  Anyway, my GI said that amitriptyline gets turned into nortriptyline in the body by an enzyme, but he said some people lack the enzyme and maybe I'm one of those and that's why it's not doing enough for my guts.  So he said I should try nortriptyline itself as that might work better for me.  I'm willing to give it a shot, but am not overly optimistic by any means and I'm pretty sure I need something more than nortriptyline and Pentasa to get me back into remission!  But, I took my first nortriptyline last night (still 25 mg, same dose as the amitriptyline).  It went well - I did have a lot of dreams, but otherwise no side effects or big difference so far.
> 
> Anybody else try nortriptyline after taking amitriptyline?  Did you notice any difference/improvement between that & amitriptyline?  I just mainly want to keep my migraines in check - amitriptyline did such a great job of preventing them, so I was hesitant to make the switch.  If I get a migraine anytime soon, I'm going to go right back to amitriptyline.


Cat - do you know what the difference is between Amitriptyline and Nortriptyline in terms of their effects? If you lacked the enzyme, wouldn't that mean you wouldn't have experienced benefits on Amitriptyline at all? I've never heard of Amitriptyline being used as a treatment/maintenance med for IBD. I've read it can help with general stomach pain and as it's constipating it can help with diarrhoea, but I can't see how it would help with bleeding? :confused2: Hope the Nortriptyline works for you anyway - if it's anything like Amitriptyline the effects may take a while to kick in, so it may be worth keeping going with it.

I finally found that Amitriptyline is not a universal anti-insomnia med for me.  I always get terrible restless legs and insomnia after general anaesthesia, and my recent surgery was no exception. But the doctors did drastically reduce my Amitriptyline dose from 150mg to 50mg because they didn't want it slowing my gut down - so perhaps I was in a close to withdrawal state? Anyway, I had several awful nights. Now I'm back from hospital the last couple of nights and my usual dose of Amitriptyline - plus the effects of the anaesthesia finally wearing off - and I've slept well. Still waking up a bit from pain and because I'm getting used to sleeping with a stoma bag, but no more insomnia or restless legs, touch wood.


----------



## Moogle33

I've been wanting to get off of it because I just generally hate taking meds, but I notice I sleep a lot better on ami. I actually ran out yesterday for example, and unfortunately I had bad gas and bloating all night long due to stuff I ate (and not having a good bm yesterday). I couldn't sleep well, kept waking up because of the discomfort. I'm gonna stay on it because I need the sleep.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

UnXmas, my GI said I might not be totally lacking the enzyme, but it's possible I don't produce enough of it or something along those lines.  Nortriptyline is not keeping me asleep nor helping me fall asleep as well as amitriptyline did.  The guts have been okay so far and no migraines as of yet.  I've only been on the nortriptyline for like 4 days now, so I know I have to give it more time to see what it really does for me.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Well, I'm happy to say that I'm back in this club as of yesterday.    I tried the nortriptyline stuff for 2 weeks, but it made no difference in my guts and I wasn't getting any sleep on it.  I emailed my GI saying I wanted to go back on Amitriptyline, and yesterday he wrote me back saying that's fine with him.  So I took my Amitriptyline last night before bed, and I slept so much better than I have been!  I missed my Amitriptyline and am happy to be back on it, as it's apparently the only way I'm going to get any sleep.


----------



## UnXmas

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Well, I'm happy to say that I'm back in this club as of yesterday.    I tried the nortriptyline stuff for 2 weeks, but it made no difference in my guts and I wasn't getting any sleep on it.  I emailed my GI saying I wanted to go back on Amitriptyline, and yesterday he wrote me back saying that's fine with him.  So I took my Amitriptyline last night before bed, and I slept so much better than I have been!  I missed my Amitriptyline and am happy to be back on it, as it's apparently the only way I'm going to get any sleep.


Welcome back!  Having had my dose reduced when I was in hospital, I know the feeling of how nice it is being back on it and able to sleep again!

Was it just 2 weeks you were off it? I wonder if you were in withdrawal, as I believe that can cause insomnia?


----------



## annawato

Welcome back to the club Cat! 
:heart: anna


----------



## Moogle33

Yay. It's about time for my Ami. Gonna sleep good tonight.


----------



## Moogle33

Hey guys, I've been having rapid heart beats a lot lately. It may be hypoglycemia, but it's a lot worse than I remember. I take both bentyl and elavil and rapid heart beats are a side effect of both. Has anyone had issues with rapid heart beats?


----------



## rrhood1

Yes - my heart flutters occasionally. I've been on Elavil for 25 years on & off.  My GP had me do a halter monitor for 24 hours & the cardiologist decided that the benefits of the Elavil outweigh the little heart flutters. He gave me a small dose of a Beta blocker once a day & I'm fine now.


----------



## Moogle33

Thanks rrhood1. I'm going to stop it for a short while and see how I do. It's kinda funny because I feel like I sleep deeper when I'm on it, but sometimes I have a hard time falling asleep because of the fluttering.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

UnX, I don't think I was in withdrawal - I was taking Nortriptyline, which is very similar (my GI told me that Amitriptyline gets turned into Nortriptyline in the body by an enzyme) - it's just that I didn't have the sedating powers of Ami (Nortriptyline doesn't knock you out like Ami does for some odd reason).  With Amitriptyline, I take it an hour before bed and then fall asleep pretty quickly when I crawl into bed - I can definitely feel the sedating effect.  With Nortriptyline, I had no sedating effect, and naturally I've never been able to fall asleep easily on my own, so I'd just lie there and eventually drift off but wake up multiple times and I just didn't feel very rested.  I'm so happy to be back on Amitriptyline, I've been sleeping so well since I have been back on it!

Moogle, I get palpitations every so often, but nothing like what you described - it's definitely never kept me from falling asleep, I maybe get one or two short (a few seconds) episodes of palpitations every week or so.  I wonder if something like Lomotil would help you like Bentyl does, without this weird effect on your heart?  At any rate, this is definitely something to mention to your doctor, especially if it gets worse or doesn't get better.


----------



## Moogle33

I missed a night last night because I ran out of Ami. I slept enough, but today I felt really stressed out. Has anyone felt that way after missing a night? I got my refill and can't wait to take it and sleep tonight!


----------



## UnXmas

Moogle33 said:


> I missed a night last night because I ran out of Ami. I slept enough, but today I felt really stressed out. Has anyone felt that way after missing a night? I got my refill and can't wait to take it and sleep tonight!


It can cause withdrawal symptoms so it may well have been the ami. When I had to have a dramatically reduced dose following surgery (my bowel was paralysed and ami is constipating) I felt awful, but at first there was no way to know how much of this was due to the ami as I was on a load of new drugs and also going through a codeine withdrawal (for the same reason - codeine's constipating), but after going a couple of weeks hardly sleeping at all, when I got home and got back on amitriptyline I was not only able to sleep again, but also felt so much more well, mentally and physically after taking that first dose at the amount I'd been on prior to surgery.


----------



## Moogle33

Yeah, I took it last night and slept better.


----------



## Lulu24

Hi I was prescribed amitriptyline just over a year ago and was on it for two weeks and it turned me into a complete zombie....felt so bizarre I had to stop taking it. Although mine was prescribed for hypersensitivity in my glands so under my armpits in my neck and groin area, the pain was so intense I literally couldn't get out of bed for a few days until it passed. Still to this day they do not know what caused the problem but have linked it to a side effect of Humira. Didn't realise Ami was also a good crohns medication as I'm nearing the end of options as I'm now on infliximab and have exhausted all other medicines. Did anyone notice that Ami have them the same zombie side effects but did they pass??


----------



## UnXmas

I've been on Ami over a year now and it still knocks me out, but I find that a positive thing! I was so worried when I started taking it that I'd become tolerant to it and stop sleeping again, but it seems that hasn't happened for me.

It won't actually treat Crohn's - it won't tackle the inflammation or put you in remission, so likely you'd need other meds alongside - but it can be constipating, which may help with diarrhoea, and it does work as a painkiller, though I'm not sure whether it's effective against pain stemming from Crohn's.


----------



## long time crohnie

Re LuLu, I felt too drowsy in the morning when taking larger dose but know I'm on 10mg at night and it helps. Regarding how it may help Crohn's, I was told by my GI that it has helped others with chronic diarrhea along with needing to wake in the night to go. This is my issue. I did start at higher dose 25-50mgs when I was taking Prednisone to help w sleep, but when I stopped the Prednisone I went down to 10mg. I am having problems with chronic diarrhea along with cramping...leads to pain. Looking for help in that department. I already take 6 Loperamide(Immodium) daily as well as Donatal and nothing seems so work. Lomotil doesnt work either :confused2:


----------



## BqHM7z7Ks8sP

Here is my experience with nortriptyline:

I used to take morphine sulfate for chronic back pain. I still had some debilitating pain even at 250 mG per day. 

I went to the hosp with a partial small bowel obstruction and my doc switched me to nortriptyline. I had to take the morphine and nortriptyline 100 mG per day, for three weeks, before my back pain vanished. I quit taking MS and quality of life improved immeasurably. 

Nortriptyline is a miracle drug for me. If one is trying nortriptyline for chronic pain, give it at least a month before giving-up. Moreover, I needed to take it for three months before my mood changed. I had some dizziness and dry mouth that disappeared over time.


----------



## rollinstone

just wondering if anyone got insomnia from this stuff? I had a terrible sleep last night and felt so tired but kept tossing and turning and my mind couldn't shut off.. it was horrible, i'm going to try 5mg tonight, wondering about the constipation also, does it tend to fade away after a while?


----------



## UnXmas

Joshuaaa said:


> just wondering if anyone got insomnia from this stuff? I had a terrible sleep last night and felt so tired but kept tossing and turning and my mind couldn't shut off.. it was horrible, i'm going to try 5mg tonight, wondering about the constipation also, does it tend to fade away after a while?


No the complete opposite - it cured my (prednisone-induced) insomnia, and is prescribed as an insomnia treatment. However, strange as it sounds, insomnia is also a possible side effect, so it may well be that unfortunately it is having that effect on you. This does happen with some medications - they can cause complete opposite reactions in different people. I believe Amitriptyline can also cause both weight gain and weight loss, and I know there are meds than can cause constipation and diarrhoea.

For me some of the side effects of Ami did ease of over a several weeks, and some disappeared completely. Others are still as strong today as when I started taking it over a year ago. 

So I'd see if you can stick it out for at least a few weeks and see if it eases. Trying another med to counter the insomnia may be a possibility too.


----------



## rollinstone

Thanks  I was prescribed it fr these relentless headaches iv been getting. I just tried a half dose, hopefully I'll tolerate it better


----------



## BqHM7z7Ks8sP

Joshuaaa said:


> just wondering if anyone got insomnia from this stuff? I had a terrible sleep last night and felt so tired but kept tossing and turning and my mind couldn't shut off.. it was horrible, i'm going to try 5mg tonight, wondering about the constipation also, does it tend to fade away after a while?


I do. Nortriptyline makes me high. :ylol:

I also take 1 mG of lorazepam each night to sleep and stool softeners. A small price to pay for *total* (except when blocked) pain relief.

Jay


----------



## valleysangel92

Hi all

I know it's been a few months since anyone posted here,  but I just got diagnosed with fibromyalgia and my GP has given me an rx for amitriptyline. We had a good chat about it and she told me to have a look at the information on it and see if I think it's right for me. Looking through this it looks like most people have had pretty positive experiences.  I'm curious if any of you have had many side effects and if so were they worth it? Any advice is welcome  .


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Valleysangel, obviously drowsiness is a side effect of Amitriptyline - I'm presuming they told you this already, but take it about an hour before bed.  The first few days you're on it, you may wake up feeling really groggy - this effect is temporary and shouldn't last more than a few days to a few weeks tops.  I had that effect for maybe the first day or two, then it went away.  The only other side effect I've had from Amitriptyline is that it has a mild constipating effect - I only really notice it if I take other medications with it that also have a constipating effect (Ami + Zofran means I may not go for a day or two, Ami + Lomotil means it may take a whole week for me to go!).  So just be a bit careful about what other medications you take while you're on Amitriptyline as you don't want to get too backed up.  Other than that, I haven't really noticed any side effects at all.  I'm on it to prevent migraines, and for that purpose it's been great for me.  I hope it works well for you too!  What dose will you be taking?


----------



## Kero

I'm on 10mg Amitrityline, moving up to 20mg on Monday. I have been taking them now for just over a week, and I have noticed weird dreams. Not nightmares, but very vivid real feeling dreams. Kinda freaks me out a little. Doesn't seem to be helping for the pain or the D at all. Hoping that when I go up in dose it does


----------



## valleysangel92

Thanks Cat 

I've been told about the drowsiness, and honestly it would be a really good thing for me as my sleeping pattern has been pretty disrupted lately. I'll keep that in mind and make sure I'm careful what else I take. I'm glad it works so well for you! I'll be on 10mg, but I think that may increase if it's not effective enough.


----------



## PVail

Hi Valleysangel92
Ok your gonna sleep like a baby and probably wake up in the same position that you fell into bed. Its a great sleep. You will feel a little groggy but I found its best not to dwell on it , just get up and go out for walk or some fresh air. 
I believe its supposed to work like a anti spasm med, relaxing the muscles or something like that . 
Personally i have found it to be very good but its not a pain killer as such. 
I found it also helped with my migraine which I got regularly when flareing so it does have good uses. 
Hope it works for you too.
Peter


----------



## valleysangel92

Hi Peter..  

My GP said it helps fibromyalgia because it works on the chemicals in the brain and nerves that send and receive pain signals,  since in fibromyalgia these are over active . Plus disrupted sleeping pattern is a feature of fibro so helping that aspect can really improve things.
I'm glad to see its working well for you  . 

Thankyou for your input


----------



## rrhood1

Been on Ami for at least 25 years.  Dosage has been increased and decreased according to my need.  Side effect: some grogginess in the am at first - goes away after a couple of weeks; dry mouth - worse with higher doses but Biotene helps with it; enhances the effect of other drugs (my sister with MS uses it to enhance the performance of some of her meds at her doctor's recommendation); really bad headache if you drink while taking this; I sleep like a baby - it is truly wonderful.


----------



## valleysangel92

I'm coming to the end of my second full week on amitriptyline this weekend and so far I've not really had any problems. I had a bit of nausea on the first day, but that settled over the following few days so I think my body just needed to get used to the new medication. I'm sleeping much better already, if anything, I'm having trouble waking up now, which is a nice change I have to say  . 

The pains not got much better yet, but I know that can take up to 4 weeks and we may have to tweak my dosage, even if it doesn't help the pain, just sleeping better is making me feel much more myself! Even when my whole body hurts I can deal with it so much better after a full nights sleep, and its definitely doing me good mentally knowing I won't be up most of the night! 

If anyone is reading this debating taking this medication, I would say that its one of the best medications I've used and I wish I'd had it suggested sooner. I know the long list of side effects is scary, they made me pretty nervous, but its worth a shot in my opinion.. remember though, it is just my opinion so make sure you discuss it properly with your doctor.


----------



## Layla

Another fan of Ami here!

I'm a really bad sleeper anyway and with Prednisone I don't sleep at all. I only take 10mg but it really helps me sleep and almost more importantly it takes the edge of my mood swings and aggression I get from high doses of pred. I really don't think I could work without it, I'd end up killing all my colleagues :voodoo:

I've told my GI that they really should prescribe this automatically when they prescribe 60mg of pred, they didn't for me and I only found out by accident through a friend. It didn't take long to work; immediately for sleeping and a few weeks for the mood smoothing effects.

I can't imagine ever giving up these lovely little pills! (and neither can my husband :kiss


----------



## UnXmas

I think the same thing - I would prescribe Amitriptyline to anyone on prednisone, or not on it for that matter! I couldn't cope on prednisone without Ami, but the Ami worked so well I carried on with it even when off prednisone. It helps me sleep so well, and I've been on it nearly years now with no tolerance to this effect. It also makes me a much much nicer person.


----------



## UnXmas

Does anyone understand the difference between Amitriptyline and Nortriptyline? I've had severe bladder problems for ages, and tried everything. Amitriptyline makes my bladder symptoms quite a bit worse, but I've read Nortriptyline is used to help some bladder problems. My urologist thinks my bladder is getting worse due to adhesions, but I don't feel they're the issue, and I don't think surgery for the adhesions is going to help. If amitriptyline makes my bladder worse, will nortriptyline probably do the same?

I've also found something different recently in the way amitriptyline is working and interacting with other meds: I know I've posted many times that the reason I was prescribed ami in the first place was to stop the insomnia caused by prednisone, which it did: prednisone gave me an insane amount of energy, severe insomnia and restlessness. Amitriptyline stopped all those side effects completely. Recently I've been taking prednisone again, as well as still taking ami, and haven't had any of those side effects from the prednisone, except that I am waking very early in the morning, around four or five am. I don't mind as I'm a morning person, but I can't understand why the effects of meds would alter like this, especially as I'm taking the same doses. (And when I had a brief course of prednisolone, I had different effects again.)


----------



## Hamed

As a Crohn's patient who has been on Nortriptyline for 8 years now, I just can say it isn't worth it. My doctor called it a "wonderful pill", and I read in wikipedia that its offlabel application, though not FDA approved, is slowing down the bowel. But, a member of SSRI family, Nortriptyline is an antidepressant, though usually prescribed in higher dosage for depression. I have had severe mood swings throughout these 8 years including suicide ideation, and I don't know why my doctor never listens to me.
---------------
Crohn's symptoms since 2000,
Diagnosed with Crohn's 2002,
Put on Prednisone & Pentasa 2002,
Reduced drugs to only Pentasa (2*400 mg) until 2007,
Obstruction & Severe inflammation & bleeding in 2007,
Back to Prednisone and Azathioprine (plus Nortriptyline), 2007-2014,
Perforation and ileum resection (32 cm) in July 2014,
Stopped Azathioprine, on Asacol, Clidinium C, Nortriptyline, Metronidazole from July 2014- December 2014,
Flare-up & internal bleeding at small intensine, hospitalized in December 2014,
Put on Prednisone IV, then after a week oral prednisone 40 mg tapering 5 mg/week, since January 2015,
Current meds: Asacol 800 (4/day), Clidinium C, Pantoprazole 20, Folic Acid, Ciprofloxacine 500, Nortriptyline 10 (each 2/day), Eisen plus 1/day.


----------



## UnXmas

Well I tried taking a higher dose of amitriptyline and taking it later in the evening, and didn't wake up super-early this morning, I woke at 8:00am which is late for me.

Hamid - I think amitriptyline and nortriptyline are both meds that work so differently from person to person. The list of both side effects and desired effects is so long (and includes suicidal ideation and other mental health issues), I can quite see how they could be horrible for some.

But any doctor should know that. Are you still having problems from it? Can you ask a different doctor about it?


----------



## Hamed

UnXmas,
Well, I've been with this doctor during Crohn's journey for 13 years now, and somehow I trust him so much that I'veI hardly found a 2nd opinion necessary. He once offered me to switch from Nortriptyline to Citalopram, but I felt awfully dizzy and turned back to Nortriptyline. 
I just had an appointment with my doctor and he prescribrd Librium (Chlordiazepoxide) for insomnia, though the same problem (getting up at 4~5 and no sleep afterward) still exists.
My solution has been taking easy on getting up at 6.5 to go to work and trying to sleep as much as needed, at least once or twice a week.


----------



## UnXmas

Hi Hamed. Isn't librium addictive? If I remember correctly, I think it's a med that can only be used for a short period before tolerance develops.

I seem to be in quite a good sleep routine at the moment. The prednisone is still ensuring I wake early, around 6:30am, which I like, and the Amitriptyline still ensures I have no trouble getting to sleep and sleeping well up until that time.


----------



## Hamed

You're right about librium, UnXmas; as far as I remember its best use is for acute stress reduction for a period of a month. Given my probably ongoing, though minor, bleeding, I think this tranquilizer is what I need right now. 
Actually too much was going on in my head that I forgot to discuss Amitryptiline with my doctor, but I will call him if this insomnia persists, as the combination has worked well for you. Way to go!
I also tapered 5 mg of prednisone off just today, which means that the night dosage is over. So, that may be a game-changer for my insomnia. I'll wait and see.


----------



## UnXmas

Hopefully tapering prednisone will help you, and the librium too. Finding the right meds always involves so much trial and error, but eventually you'll find something that will help.


----------



## UnXmas

I seem to have got timing my sleep down to a fine art. Prednisone is still making me wake up super early in the morning. So when I don't mind, and want a really early start, I take my Amitriptyline early the evening before, at 8:00pm, then about an hour later it kicks in and I go to sleep. If I'm not in bed quite that early, I can force myself to stay awake, but as soon as I'm in bed I'm gone - literally as my head hits the pillow. Then I wake up around 5:00am. When I don't want to wake up that early, I take the Amitriptyline later, about 9:30pm, and take a higher dose, and then even on the prednisone I'll sleep in until around 8:00am. I seem to need an afternoon nap no matter what I have or haven't taken.

Meds seem the best way to treat sleep disorders.


----------



## PerkinsRooster

Hi there.  I've taken Elavil infrequently over the years and have been using 10mg over the past week to help with some anxiety related insomnia.  However, it seems that even though it makes me very drowsy at bedtime, I'm having early waking with it and having a hard time getting back to sleep.
Has anyone else had this happen to them with Elavil?  I'm really disappointed because usually it works so well for me.

thanks
Mike


----------



## UnXmas

That's a very low dose. Were you on a higher dose before? 

What time do you take it in the evening? You probably already realised this as it's obvious, but if you take it at, say, 9pm, its effects are going wear off earlier than if you take it at midnight.


----------



## PerkinsRooster

Hi and thanks for replying.  Yes, it is a low dose, but it's helped me in the past get through some rough weeks.  I usually take it around 9PM and by 11PM it helps me get to sleep.  One night I tried taking 10mg at 9PM and then another 10mg at 11PM but I still woke up around 3:30AM.  Elavil has a very long half life, so I guess I didn't think it would wear off in less than 7 hours - certainly not in only 4 hours?  It's not that I wake up alert either, I'm still drowsy...yet I can't always get back to sleep.  I think I'm having some weird dream when I wake up as well, so I'm kinda confused when I start to come out of the sleep.  Then I wake up a little, wonder what time it is, look at the clock and get upset that it's so early.

It's very frustrating, I'm not sure if I should stick with it and hope I can adjust to it or if I should switch to Atarax (hydroxyzine), I have 10mg tablets of those as well.


----------



## UnXmas

The maxium safe dose of amitriptyline is I think about 300mg, so you could certainly try increasing the dose and see if that helps. I find the effects can vary a bit, but generally the higher the dose, the longer (and more soundly) I'll sleep. You're right that it's supposed to last along time. I take mine (150mg usually) around 10pm, and wake up between 7 and 8am (which is actually quite late for me, I'm a natural early riser).

Have you tried not looking at the clock when you wake up?


----------



## PerkinsRooster

Hi.  Yes, I do not look right when I wake, I try to stay relaxed and maybe to some breathing exercises.  Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  If I start to become alert and I am just lying there wondering what time it is I just look.

Right now I'm leaning towards using 10 or 20 mg of Atarax tonight and see if there's any difference.  If not then I'll probably go back to the Elavil at 10 or 20 mg and see if I can adjust to it.  I find the low dose of Elavil good for my anxiety levels so I'm hesitant to give up on it but I don't want to keep hitting my head against the wall if I don't have to.

I think I read it's common for people to get weird dreams on Elavil at first and then adjust to it.  If the weird dreams subside then maybe the early waking will too...

Thanks, it help to talk about it with someone.
Mike


----------



## UnXmas

I suppose taiking both Elavil and Atarax together isn't a good idea? (I'm not familiar with Atarax, but assuming it's also a sedative I guess they could cause problems if you take both.)


----------



## PerkinsRooster

Hi.  You can take them together, I know that people with Interstitial Cystitis often do.  Atarax is just an antihistamine.  It's like Benadryl but it's actually known to have better effects on sleep and anxiety.  

Well, I took 10mg of Atarax last night.  Got nice and sleepy and fell asleep great and proceeded to wake at 1:30 AM.  I fell back to sleep around 5 and got up at 8.  So it appears Elavil isn't the sole cause of my waking, rather I'm probably in the midst of one of my anxiety flare ups.  It's been about 7 years since the last one which is about the longest I've ever gone.

I guess it's time to see my GP, though his help is often limited.  I do really not want to start taking a sleeping pill, benzo or even an SSRI.  SSRI's can mess with both sleeping and my gut, and I know if I start taking sleeping pills I'll just start having anxiety about getting dependent.


----------



## poppypoppops

Hi I've been on amitriptyline for over 6 years and it's great only problem I have had is weight gain my dose varies from 10mg to 50mg but sometimes I take more i take it for depression, anxiety and for insomnia.


----------



## kellehbeans

I'm new to amitriptyline! I started my dose of 1 tablet last night, and I have no idea what to expect. I don't know if 1 pill is enough for pain as the label printed by the pharmacy says "2 for pain", but doctor told me 1.

I'm not allowed to exceed 2 pills as I'm already on Venlafaxine (Effexor) 150mg (another antidepressant). Not sure how long I should wait for me to increase my dose!


----------



## scottsma

I was prescribed Amitriptilyne when Tramadol wasn't doing what I hoped regarding arthritis pain.I can take up to three a night,but only take one.I only take one Tramadol twice daily.I googled Ami., it and it 's supposed to help with pain and mild depression.I will say though,I get a really good nights sleep now.I haven't had any adverse effects and have been using it for about six months.


----------



## kellehbeans

So far, I seem alright, but I've only taken for 2 days now. Not sure the 2 antidepressants are reacting so all is good right now. May need to up the dose, but I'll give it a week. Any more than 2 & the two could start reacting and could cause serotonin syndrome.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Kelleh, I've been on Amitriptyline for about 5 years now.  My GI prescribed it because of my migraines, and because he felt it might help "calm" my guts.  No such luck there, my guts are as un-calm as ever, but it does work okay for preventing some of my migraines, and it also helps me sleep at night.  I take 25 mg each night.  What dosage are you taking?


----------



## kellehbeans

Oh! Everybody seems to love it here. Do you ever think if you weren't on it, that your guts would be worse? I think I'm only on 10mg, so pretty low. Prescription says take 2 for pain and IBS (ugh, devil word), but I have to be careful because of the Venlafaxine.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

My understanding is that anywhere between 10 and 25 mg are the recommended doses for gut issues.  So yes, 10 mg is on the low end, but still within the range where you could see some benefits.  Honestly, I think my guts would be exactly the same if I weren't on Amitriptyline.  The only gut change I've noticed since being on it is that I get constipated a bit more easily.  For example, since being in Ami, if I take other meds that slow down my gut (such as Zofran), then I need to make sure I'm drinking a lot of water and having some soluble fiber, otherwise I will get constipated for a few days.  But that's literally it.  My guts can still be angry, painful, have an extremely fast transit time when they want to, etc.  And as you know, I've been having a lot of rectal bleeding lately, so my guts are clearly not "calm" as my GI had hoped.  But, I'm happy to stay on Ami for the sleep and migraine benefits.  For me it's not a successful gut treatment though.


----------



## kellehbeans

My GP seemed to think it may help my hard stool etc.! I like the fact it can help migraines too as I'm also a sufferer! Hopefully this won't make my constipation worse! Think it's too early days to see if if helps my stomach issues.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

It's possible it could make your constipation worse, so do keep an eye on that aspect of things.  But yeah, for migraines it's been great.  I used to get migraines with auras fairly often, like once per month.  The auras freaked me out and the sensitivity to light & sound temporarily put me out of commission (I'd have to go lie down in a dark quiet room until it passed).  Since being on Ami, I can't even tell you when my last aura was.  I sometimes still get sinus migraines, but I no longer get migraines with aura.  My last one was probably a few years ago already.  That alone has been worth it!


----------



## kellehbeans

I shall do. Venlafaxine is a terrible drug for constipation. But in the pamphlet that comes with it has no indication of constipation being a side effect, so hoping I'll be alright and avoid it. 

Migraines with aura are horrible. They make you so unable to do anything. I haven't had one for a long time luckily.


----------



## kellehbeans

Quick update. I've put my dose up to 2 tablets now. Self-inflicted stomach ache really, as I had a bad weekend of foods I have recently banned due to the elimination diet. However, as I found when I first started these tablets, I find it really easy to sleep (and sleep through my alarm! even if I've had over 10 hours sleep!), worse now I'm on 2! Did anybody else find this?


----------



## scottsma

I've only taken 2 a few times.I didn't notice a difference in my sleep pattern.
On one,I can also sleep 10hrs.especially on these dark mornings.Luckily,I don't need to set the alarm daily,but if I've had an early appt. and needed to,there has been the rare expletive coming from my mouth when it goes off.I don't normally cuss,honest.
I'm glad you too are sleeping well,it's gets you through the day a lot better.


----------



## SooBee

I've been on amyltriptiline for a couple/three years now, originally for chronic sciatica, although I noticed as a side effect it did calm my Crohn's Disease. I started on 15mg, which crept up to 20, then for the last 8 months, 25mg. I've just put it up to 30mg! Getting worried. Will I keep adjusting to higher doses?


----------



## rrhood1

I've only had the dosage upped if I had more pain but after it settles we take it back down.

30 mg is a smallish dose - I'm on 50 mg at night for sleep and pain and have been on this for a year now.  I was on 125 mg.  I've been told maximum is 300 mg and I've never had to take it that high.

I was told by one of my doctors that I should probably never take it down past 10 mg in case I need to up the dosage.  If I keep a small amount in my system, increasing without a lot of side effects is easy.

I find it helps with my Crohns as well - but I use it mostly for pain (and to help me sleep).


----------



## SooBee

Thanks for that. Will make a note of those doses, although my doctor has never mentioned what dose is appropriate. I just figure it out myself! Even the 30 mg is having little if any effect and I'm in a LOT of pain as soon as I lie flat which takes all of the rest of the next day to wear off. (If it ever does).

I just doze for short periods and wake up in dreadful pain because I stiffen up and then have dreadful muscle spasms. I've gone from being hyper-active to confined mainly to bed or a wheelchair. If I do go out in the wheelchair I need two or three days in bed to recover.

After having a second bowel resection about a year ago I'm now waiting for the first of two hip replacements, then knees. The 'back surgeon' won't address my spinal problems, (spodylolisthesis, three bulging discs, degenerative osteo-arthritis of the spine), until the hips are replaced. I've been on the waiting list for eight months now and the problems are all just getting worse!


----------



## scottsma

That's awful,SooBee.No wonder you're not getting much pain relief,with so much going on.
I hope things get sorted really soon.Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## SooBee

It is a pain!  I just wish our NHS would treat people more holistically, but with the state of the NHS I suppose we should be grateful they're treating us at all!


----------



## scottsma

I agree.I find it really scarey the way things are going with the NHS.
I do think twice about making apts., with my GP even,although I'm careful not to take risks.


----------



## SooBee

I just rang to make an appointment - nothing availabe until the 20th, and that's just the nurse! As my question was quite urgent, doctor will call me back!


----------



## eleanor_rigby

I asked if I could be prescribed this drug but was told it would not work for my cramps as it is a drug that acts on the nerves and is used for fibromyalgia and IBS...


----------



## eleanor_rigby

I asked if I could be prescribed this drug but was told it would not work for my kind of abdominal cramps as it is a drug that acts on the nerves and is used for fibromyalgia and IBS...


----------



## SooBee

I was originally prescribed amyltriptyline for the nerve pain of chronic sciatica, which I still have, but I think it does help the spasmodic pain you can get with Crohn's. I've twice been admitted to hospital as an emergency with obstructions. Unfortunately, in the dose I'm taking now it doesn't seem to be helping much!


----------



## scottsma

I was prescribed Tramadol for chronic lower back pain.When I reported to doc.that tramadol wasn't doing the job as I would have liked,he prescribed Ami. as a booster.
The pain was only slightly better,but I stick to a low dose for both.The best thing about Ami. is I get a good nights sleep with one tablet,but I'm restless with two.
I know we're all different in how meds. help us and I for one intend to use them forever if need be.


----------



## SooBee

That is interesting. As I said I'm having a lot of pain, having upped the dose. It never occurred to mean that less may be more. I also take Zapain, (500mgs paracetamol: 30 mgs codeine). I always leave a good two hours between them, which means I'm very late going to bed. I wonder if I should reduce the dose of amyltriptiline and take them at the same time as the Zapain.


----------



## scottsma

co-codamol had no effect on my pain.Solpadiene soluble was very good though,except my BP was raised due to it.That's the reason my doc 'scribed Tramadol'
Ami.is taken an hour before bedtime,but I take it as I prepare for bed and it works fine.
I can take up to 3,but will stick to one for now.


----------



## SooBee

Zapain is Solpadene, just a cheaper version. ( Interesting that, I've always had really low blood pressure but last time it was taken it had shot up!).
So could you take Solpadene with Ami, and what dose of Ami are you on?


----------



## scottsma

Just on 10mg of Ami at bed-time,and 50mg tramadol twice daily.I will probably have to up the dosage some day, but have just had my annual review with my GP.I've only been on these meds for about 7-8mnths.My BP dropped to a good level very soon after I stopped solpadeine.Having said that,I have just taken two Solp.as we've been for a walk and my back pain needed attention pretty damn quick.I'm very careful not to overdo the meds but I'm not going to suffer pain needlessly.


----------



## Dmarks70

I know not technically the same but I take nortryptoline for migraines. Been taking them for years and down to 10mg a night. Am I allowed to join the club or will I be turned away at the door!!!!:ybiggrin::ybiggrin:


----------



## SooBee

What is Nortryptyline? Same as Amyltriptiline?


----------



## SooBee

Scottsma - Thanks for the info. I've been too nervous before to take the Solpadol at the same time as the Amyltriptiline. Took them fairly close together last night and actually slept for more than 30 minutes! Yay!

Also, don't know if it had anything to do with that, but I started to take turmeric yesterday. Been meaning to try it for ages. If that had anything to do with the sleeping, again, Yay! I've often noticed that when I have a korma everything feels more comfortable for a few hours. I know it's odd when you've got Crohn's, to be even able to eat Korma, but I can???

I actually noticed that Crohn's is listed among the things that Turmeric can help. 

Also noticed as I started to look more closely at Amyltriptiline, that it can cause weight gain, and skin sores. I have both! Put the weight gain down to the second resection I had a year ago. I weighed eight and a half stone, (5' 8") a year ago - eleven stone now. I've never been so heavy!


----------



## Dmarks70

SooBee said:


> What is Nortryptyline? Same as Amyltriptiline?


Yes, its a tricyclic and very similar by all accounts. I don't know why my doc gave me this and not amiltriptyline but they both seem to do the same!


----------



## SooBee

Actually, I just checked that, 

https://treato.com/Amitriptyline,Nortriptyline/?a=s

It seems to be saying that Nortryptiline is for nerve pain, but doesn't mention Amyltriptiline as being for nerve pain! 

Odd, as I was prescribed Amyl specifically for pinched nerves and it looks as if the Nortryptiline would be of more use!


----------



## lacey2

Hi, I have been on a lower dose for approx 2 years, rencetly increase to 25 mgs, with great sucess.  Sleep better, but, still wake up several times during the night for bms!  I feel a lot better within myself as well.  If it helps to slow down the bowel, well, I have not benefited from that result as of yet!


----------



## cmack

Hi guys and gals,

I'm new to this club.

 I am currently taking 30 mg before bed to help with nerve pain. My lower back especially hurts, just enough to keep me awake and uncomfortable. I have nerve damage as a result of multiple surgeries on the rear end near the spinal area. Amitriptyline seems to help. My GP has told me to experiment with dosages up to 70 mg.

I find at that dose it is pimple and ingrown hair city! so i have gradually reduced my dosage to 30mg. I am doing quite well with this amount and it seems to be a happy medium. We all get a few pimples right? I find it helps me rest and get a good nights sleep. What have your dosages and experiences been like? I am a very curious (and chatty) person. Please excuse me if I talk too much.....just born that way, Hahaha.

Can't wait to talk to you all and share our experiences with this off-label treatment.

Sending my positive thoughts and prayers your way.

all the best, 

cmack


----------



## scottsma

Funny you should ask....hahaha.I also take Ami.with tramadol for chronic back pain.I don't know if the pain is associated with my guts or not,but it's a daily problem.I'm quite active and busy,but can only walk for a couple of hours without the sickening pain showing up.I used to walk at least 6ml daily when I had dogs.I've had bladder probs.since early December,tested for cystitis and 'scribed anti-bi's.Nothing happened.I know Ami.can cause bladder probs.so I've decided to take time off to see if things go back to normal.I'm loath to do so mind you,as I sleep well on ami........watch this space.


----------



## cmack

Hey Scottsma,

Sorry to hear about the recent troubles!:hang: I'll be sure to watch out for symptoms of that myself. Ami seems like a godsend though right now. Whats the dosage you take of Ami?

cmack


----------



## scottsma

Only one 10mg at bedtime.First 'scribed 2-3 but had dreams and restless nights.It was my plan to stop taking them for a while but "the best laid plans"etc and I went ahead and took one as usual last night.I've been using them for 18mnths.......does that make me an addict hahaha.


----------



## cmack

Scottsma,

If you are an addict! Good Lord what am I? LMAO!:ack:

cmack


----------



## cmack

scottsma,

Just reduced my dose to 20mg Amitriptyline per night as I have had another bunch of pimples and ingrown hairs. Seems like it is gotten my cortisol level too low and allowing too many small problems to turn into uglies. I'm trying to see if this Amitriptyline is the culprit or not. Have you noticed any of these things?

All the best,

cmack


----------



## cmack

Scottsma,

I have started (yesterday) to reduce my dosage to 20mg of Amitriptyline at bedtime. I think it is causing further skin issues . Ingrown hairs and lot's and lot's of pimples. Have you experienced anything similar, or does anybody else know more about this? I think it is messing with my cortisol levels and making small issues into uglies. Maybe it is not the culprit but I'm trying to find out. Anybody who knows about this is welcome to respond.

All the best to you,

cmack


----------



## scottsma

Well thankfully I'm not spotty (yet) Have a google and see if that's a side effect.It might be something else.Of course if you googled the side effects of everything,you'd probably not sleep for the worry.


----------



## cmack

Sorry bout the double post! The first one seemed like it disappeared! Weird or what? Hmmmmmmm... LOL

cmack


----------



## rrhood1

I've been on Ami for 25 years or there about. Differing dosages dependent on what I need. When I'm having a lot of pain, I take 100 mg - it helps me get to sleep and it's a drug enhancer so it seems to help my Crohns meds work better. I've never had any skin issues - had some when I went through menopause but nothing else.


----------



## cmack

rrhood1,

Thank you for sharing your experience with us. I appreciate it.:thumleft:

cmack


----------



## scottsma

That's why I take it,as a drug enhancer.Not sure whether or not it's giving the tramadol a boost,but I sure sleep well.And a good night's sleep is good for most things.


----------



## cmack

scottsma said:


> That's why I take it,as a drug enhancer.Not sure whether or not it's giving the tramadol a boost,but I sure sleep well.And a good night's sleep is good for most things.


Amen.    :dusty:


cmack


----------



## cmack

Hey all,

Had to increase the dosage back from 20 to 40mg. Couldn't sleep and had back pain while laying in bed. Still better than 70mg. Oh well, gave it a try!

cmack


----------



## scottsma

It's strange how meds and different doses affect us all differently....Or probably not.


----------



## cmack

rrhood,

I love your handle. (forum name) very cute.

all the best,


cmack


----------



## cmack

rrhood,

I always wanted to be Robin Hood! I am an Archer!


----------



## rrhood1

It's actually Red Riding Hood. I have a personalized license plate RRHOOD and all my emails are RRHOOD, rrhood1, rrhood4.

It was a nickname from high school.


----------



## cmack

That's neat! I like it.

cmack


----------



## cmack

Well folks,

I took a vacation from the Amitriptyline club as I quit for several months. Now I'm baaaack. I seem to need 50 mg to sleep and reduce pain. I'm only noticing minor skin issues so maybe I'm at the right dose? Who knows.


----------



## scottsma

I hope it works for you Chris.We always seem to be juggling food and meds and stuff to get the right balance.I was put on Ami because tramadol for my back problem wasn't working very well.I'm probably on the lowest dose for both of them though and although the tramadol keeps the pain down to a dull roar the 10mg Ami.allows me to sleep for 9-10hrs.and I'm very happy with that as I'm a very light sleeper.Sleeps important for us as it blocks out all the nasties we have to tolerate during the day.


----------



## SooBee

Hi, I see in an earlier post, someone mentioned Amyltriptile affected one's cortisol level? Can anyone explain? Also does Amy cause weight gain?
What type of 'bladder problems' does it cause? 
I've been on it for about five years now. Originally prescribed for degenerative disc disease, but seems to also help the Crohn's. I'm taking 35mg at bedtine with two Solpadol.


----------



## scottsma

I haven't noticed any weight gain but I do have slight bladder problems.Mornings are no problem,tea etc goes straight through,but my flow can be very slow in the evening and afternoon, although it doesn't stop me getting up once or twice during the night.I'm willing to put up with it though for a good nights sleep.Has your doc. put you on solpadol ?
I find it really helps my back pain but it puts my B.P up so that's why I'm using tramadol.


----------



## cmack

SooBee said:


> Hi, I see in an earlier post, someone mentioned Amyltriptile affected one's cortisol level? Can anyone explain? Also does Amy cause weight gain?
> What type of 'bladder problems' does it cause?
> I've been on it for about five years now. Originally prescribed for degenerative disc disease, but seems to also help the Crohn's. I'm taking 35mg at bedtine with two Solpadol.


Amitriptyline is actually originally intended as an antidepressant. As an antidepressant it reduces stress, theoretically if one lowers stress you would also lower the natural production of the stress hormone cortisol in our adrenal glands. Cortisol is our natural version of steroids which reduces inflammation among serving other functions. When used as a medication, it is known as hydrocortisone. Too much cortisol causes increased risk of heart attack among many other unpleasant things. So there are two sides to every story. Finding the right balance is what I find so difficult.

Amitriptyline also could cause weight gain as that is a common side effect of most antidepressants, although oddly taking most antidepressants can lead to weight loss as well. Go figure. If a person is taking any type of antidepressant I believe the side effects would be directly dose related(unless you are allergic, then who knows). For that reason small doses are less likely to cause noticeable side effects.

I'm not a doctor, I have however done a lot of research and have spoken with my doctor, who tends to agree with this rationale. I hope this helps.


----------



## cmack

I have now recently been prescribed 50mg of amitriptyline 3 times a day as required, plus 60mg at bedtime. It is due to chronic back pain. It makes me a bit groggy, but it sure makes my back and neck hurt a lot less.


----------



## SooBee

Thank you; very helpful. Wow, that’s a big dose you’re on. Do you know what the dose would be for its original purpose, depression. I dropped my dose back to 25mg at night, with the aim of getting off it altogether, but my back and neck pain, (I have degenerative disc disease), seems to be getting more painful again, so think I may have to up it again!


----------



## scottsma

Wow Chris,as SooBee said, that's a lot.But if it works for you then go for it.I'm still on one at bed-time to help with back pain,I have 2 tramadol daily also.But I don't feel it's enough and sometimes have to take a couple of O.T.C.as well.That's what happens when you pretend to the doc.that all's well.SooBee you could Google Ami.for depression,but I expect it will depend on how bad things are, and on you're doc.too.
    feel better soon friends.


----------



## rrhood1

I’ve been on amitriptylene for years. I’m currently on 100 mg at bedtime for pain.  The drowsy feeling will go away after a couple of weeks.  I’ve been on a dose as high as 175 mg for depression. If you have any questions I’d be glad to answer what I can. I’ve done a lot of research on the drug and as I’ve said I’ve been on it for years.


----------



## SooBee

rrhood1 said:


> I’ve been on amitriptylene for years. I’m currently on 100 mg at bedtime for pain.  The drowsy feeling will go away after a couple of weeks.  I’ve been on a dose as high as 175 mg for depression. If you have any questions I’d be glad to answer what I can. I’ve done a lot of research on the drug and as I’ve said I’ve been on it for years.



I don’t suffer from real depression, and even on 35mg at bedtime, I find I’m not as alert as I usually would be, which does make me mildly fed-up! As I said, I think I will have to go back up to the 35mg though as I’m feeling more and more pain. I suppose if 35mg keeps me going I shall have to keep to that dose? It also seems to help keep the Crohn’s on an even keel!


----------



## rrhood1

Amitriptylene is a strange drug.  It has multiple uses which include:

It enhances the performance of other drugs and makes them works better.
It helps with sleep disorders.
It helps with depression.
It helps with low grade pain for such diseases as fibromyalgia, Crohns, arthritis.

Doseage is determined by your doctor. I’ve heard of people taking 900 mg per day or as low as 10 mg per day.  I had a psychiatrist tell me that if you’re using it for pain, you should not go off it entirely - you can decrease it to as low as 10 mg per day for as long as you want and then if you need more you can quickly re-build the level to deal with your pain.


----------



## cmack

SooBee said:


> Thank you; very helpful. Wow, that’s a big dose you’re on. Do you know what the dose would be for its original purpose, depression. I dropped my dose back to 25mg at night, with the aim of getting off it altogether, but my back and neck pain, (I have degenerative disc disease), seems to be getting more painful again, so think I may have to up it again!


My doctor said between 200-300mg or so was given for depression. Possibly slightly higher in some extreme cases.


----------



## cmack

My back and neck feel a lot better so I will be reducing the dosage back to 60-70mg before bed. It was only to be used at such a high dose when needed for muscle spasms.


----------

